# Work shop location suggestions



## bluemoon (14 Jun 2020)

I am hoping to build a workshop.

I have figured I need at least 10m^2 floor area and will use the garage for kit car and metalworking, existing shed for general gardening/kids toys/equipment, and the log store will be for the family’s bikes.

My main problem is where to site the workshop. We have a nice large garden but do not wish to remove the trees, as they provide both fruit (cider!) and also stop the house being overlooked (the large Firs). 







Most options end up under trees.

There is also a possibility that the workshop may end up being moved (my wife’s job will dictate this we have tended to move every 5 years or so) and I may consider making the workshop de-mountable and movable.
Eventually, I will knock down the Garage/log store and shed, to make way for a proper car and woodworking shop and the plan would be to turn the "new workshop" into a garden office. This is a much longer-term project if we don’t move.

Where would you locate it in my garden? 
Dan


----------



## MikeG. (14 Jun 2020)

There's not enough context there. Is this urban or rural? Where is the house? Where are the neighbours? Where is the access into the garden? What happens at the end of the garden (is it a field, a street, a neighbouring garden......?)?

Unless you are just a turner, for instance, 10 sq m seems a tad small. If you are going to go to the trouble of building a workshop I'd suggest building one which was a little bigger than that.


----------



## bluemoon (14 Jun 2020)

Hi Mike,

Good point, some more information:

Urban, (market Town).

To the left; the white area in the back of the house.

On the bottom edge is a 2m boundary fence with carpark to old people's homes.

The right side is a neighbors garden from the next street along.

The top is a small ~80cm wall with neighbors' gardens.

The Garden is fairly flat.

Access to garden down the side of the house, onto the road (as vehicle access to the garage).

Looking for thoughts and comments, so if more info is needed ask!

Dan


----------



## MikeG. (14 Jun 2020)

If I were designing this I would also want to know the location of buildings and other important stuff in adjoining gardens. We'd also need to know if this was a Conservation Area and/ or if the building was Listed. Anyway, the obvious place for me would involve the removal of the smaller of the apple trees...the one to the left of the path, standing alone. 

Curious that you have a couple of trees which are absolutely vertical. :lol: :lol:


----------

